# Itchy rash AFTER pregnancy??



## QuietTempest

Over the past few days, I've developed what I'm certain is PUPPP (based on symptoms and images I've seen online). I thought PUPPP only occured _during_ pregnancy and cleared up after birth, though??? I've got a rash on my belly, the tops of my thighs, and a little on the palms of my hands and soles of my feet. It's driving me crazy! I saw my OB about it earlier today since the NICU nurse said I had to be checked out before she'd let me visit my baby. My OB and the nurses just looked baffled by my rash. The consensus was that it must be an allergic reaction, perhaps to the IV antibiotics I was given while I was in the hospital last week. He wrote me a note for the NICU staff saying that he examined me and was confident that I wasn't contagious. Hehehe







. If it's not PUPPP, what else could it be?

He suggested trying some Benadryl or Claritin and see if that clears it up. Has anyone else experienced this and how long does it last? Any suggestions on itch relief? I'm feeling desperate.


----------



## jlwagner

I had puppps toward the end of my pregnancy and I cleared it up with dandelion root capsules (I think I took 1500mg 2-3 times per day) and showering with Grandpa's Pine Tar Soap. It did show up again about 2-3 wks postpartum so I started up the dandelion root again. I hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## bdavis337

The pupps rashes CAN appear post partum. I second the ddr and you might try flaxseed as well.


----------



## QuietTempest

Thanks for the info, ladies! I'll definitely try your suggestions.


----------



## sarabrynn82

Just seconding the Dandelion Root/Grandpa's Pine Tar Soap remedy... mine was totally gone within a week of using them. And I've heard of PUPPPs showing up post-partum too.


----------



## P-chan

Oh sweetie! I had PUPPPs post-partum, with my son. I noticed that my stretch marks were starting to fill in with itchy bumps, and the next day I went into labor and gave birth. I think the itchiness lasted about 4-5 weeks post-partum. It would come and go, always on my belly and upper thighs and also appearing where skin touched skin (so if I crossed my legs I'd get itchy where my legs touched, and if I sat down too long (as I did, of course, nursing) then I'd get them in my tush).

I did use cortisone ointment for relief, esp. at night, and was careful to keep it away from the baby.

During my second pregnancy, when I knew a bit more about PUPPPs and more natural remedies, I noticed that I was getting itchy again on my thighs. I drank nettles tea (tastes like swamp, better when iced) and the itchiness went away.

PUPPPs is NO FUN! I hope you get relief soon!


----------



## tatermom

I had a case of PUPPPs that started to appear about 5 hours after I gave birth and became unbearable by about 5 days pp. My mw was skeptical that it was actually PUPPPs because most cases show up during pg not after, but it definitely was, and it was AWFUL! I thought I was going to lose my mind from all the itching.







: Unfortunately I can't remember what I did to clear it up







(especially unfortunate because I've heard it might be more likely to recur this pregnancy!) but I can assure you that it will, eventually, end and you will feel so much better soon. Sorry, not much help for you, but I just wanted to commisserate a little. Good luck, and congratulations on your little one!


----------



## DoomaYula

You can get PUPPS post-partum?!?!?!? I had no idea! Now THAT sucks. Ugh! My sympathies, op, and I hope you get relief soon!


----------



## P-chan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tatermom* 
(especially unfortunate because I've heard it might be more likely to recur this pregnancy!)

Yikes! I've actually heard the opposite--that it's more likely in a first pregnancy, and more likely when the baby is a boy. Which is why it surprised me when I started getting itchy the second time around (and my second baby is a girl, for what it's worth).

Who cares about the statistics. The point is, PUPPPs is icky!


----------



## mwherbs

it could be allergy- and if it is from a drug reaction- you can still do liver support and it should help you clear any residue - I would want some labs to be sure that it isn't something else- liver/gallbladder or infection...


----------



## Snork

I've had PUPPs with 6 of my pregnancies but it was mildest with my only daughter. My last pregnancy was so bad I finally had to resort to steroids orally for some relief. Wouldnt you just know it, but I was also one of those rare people who develop it after birth as well, it came back just as bad after initially clearing up a little for about a week. I was sent to a dermatologist who told me its rare, but when it comes back this bad, it lasts for exactly a year.

Well, all sorts of herbal remedies, teas, tisanes, homeopathics and creams/cortisone, steroids....all helped but didnt clear it up. Blow me down if one year and one week after the babys birth if I woke up to find it gone.

It sucks. I feel for you.


----------



## QuietTempest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snork* 
I've had PUPPs with 6 of my pregnancies but it was mildest with my only daughter. My last pregnancy was so bad I finally had to resort to steroids orally for some relief. Wouldnt you just know it, but I was also one of those rare people who develop it after birth as well, it came back just as bad after initially clearing up a little for about a week. I was sent to a dermatologist who told me its rare, but when it comes back this bad, it lasts for exactly a year.

Well, all sorts of herbal remedies, teas, tisanes, homeopathics and creams/cortisone, steroids....all helped but didnt clear it up. Blow me down if one year and one week after the babys birth if I woke up to find it gone.

It sucks. I feel for you.

a whole year!!?







:


----------



## lireesh

At postpartum I though it was normal to have a rash due to hormones going through different stages but within a few days after giving birth to my boy my rashes have gone from mild to unbearable. It spread mainly around my upper thighs and my belly. I've tried many Dr. recommended anti itch cream none of them relief me except the steroid shots that my OB gave me. It kind of slowly goes away and soon I'm itching again but it was mild. It's been almost a year now and I'm still itching today! I am SO scared to have another child and I am still desperately seeking for some good reliefs. Please help moms!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## tatermom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lireesh* 
At postpartum I though it was normal to have a rash due to hormones going through different stages but within a few days after giving birth to my boy my rashes have gone from mild to unbearable. It spread mainly around my upper thighs and my belly. I've tried many Dr. recommended anti itch cream none of them relief me except the steroid shots that my OB gave me. It kind of slowly goes away and soon I'm itching again but it was mild. It's been almost a year now and I'm still itching today! I am SO scared to have another child and I am still desperately seeking for some good reliefs. Please help moms!!! Thank you for sharing

















A year of suffering? That's awful! I'm sorry that I don't remember if I had a remedy when I had PUPPPs post partum with my first one; I think it mostly just went away on its own eventually. I just wanted to give you hope-- I did not have PUPPPs with my second child, though I did have a lot of itching during my pregnancy, but no rash and it was definitely not the same degree of itchiness. Good luck, I hope you feel better soon!


----------

